# Need cheapest motherboard for AMD X2 250



## mitraark (Dec 14, 2015)

I have an second PC at home used by others in the house, mostly for browsing and watching movies occasionally, with these specs

AMD X2 250 | Gigabyte M68 | Corsair Value 4GB 1333MHz | Sapphire HD6670 1GB DDR5 | Samsung P2350 | WD Green 2 TB | Corsair VS450

I have had the motherboard fixed a few months back, it was giving a lot of problems, Windows used to get corrupt, no display even though CPU fan was rotating, etc. etc. for Rs 500. After running a few months it's has stopped working again.

I'm planning to sell the HD6670 on Olx/Quikr and get a motherboard with Integrated graphics good enough for browsing and HD movies. May get 1500-2000 for it, will use it to buy new Motherboard.

Need the cheapest possible Motherboard from fairly popular brands like Gigabyte or Asus. X2 250 means AM3 or AM3+ motherboard probably. Personal experience will be highly appreciated.

Another option would be to Sell the AMD X2 250 and the Motherboard, as the processor is really weak, but I might end up spending more unnecessarily then.


----------



## topgear (Dec 14, 2015)

second option is better - it's better to invest in a celeron dual core and a H61 motherboard than getting a motherboard for x2 250. If you can find the intel option will come around ~4k - second hand of-course and if you are lucky you can get  a better pentium cpu.


----------



## mitraark (Dec 14, 2015)

X2 250 is good enough for browsing and watching HD videos


----------



## topgear (Dec 15, 2015)

it's not if you sell the graphic card .. if you want to keep the graphic card then it's good.


----------

